# Any experience with Miracles Aquariums?



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

anyone familiar or have experience with Miracles Aquariums in Orangeville? Looking to get one of their standard 75 gallon tanks, any info would be appreciated.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Gafi said:


> anyone familiar or have experience with Miracles Aquariums in Orangeville? Looking to get one of their standard 75 gallon tanks, any info would be appreciated.


Love mine.

I have a picture of mine in the photo area of the marine section.

And a really detailed thread on ap.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I only have a 20 long I picked up cheap. I'm impressed with the quality of workmanship.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I got a 45 tall and am very pleased with the quality, althoe they say there perfect. I found there caulking job below average, under the top you could see the caulkig even when looking down. It bothered me a bit so I trimmed it, but very beautiful glass


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 90 and a 120 gallon tank from Miracles and couldn't be more happy with both. Love the glass and the silicone is almost perfect.
Highly recommend Miracles.
--
Paul


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a 65g i got used from carmenh, and i am extremely happy with the quality of the tank, the silicone is very well applied, neat and even. The plastic rim has sagged a bit from the weight of the glass lid, but iirc this to be expected.

I would buy a tank from them without hesitation if I was in the market and the area.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought a six footer from them about three years ago. It was still full of water last time I checked...

Lee


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I bought my 40gallon off Sig and I wouldn't change anything about it! Its perfect!


----------



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

awesome! great comments! I was thinking about Starfire, but not sure if it is really worth the extra money.....


----------

